# Michal Pleskowicz 12.77 average OH @ Cubing Spring 2012,Grudziądz Poland :)



## Crazycubemom (Apr 21, 2012)

Congratulation Plessk
1.	Michał Pleskowicz (Poland)

12.86 12.81 12.63 10.90 16.86 10.90 12.77


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 21, 2012)

That's ridiculous. Is it on video?


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 21, 2012)

In a first time they wrote:

Michał Pleskowicz: 12.*36*, 12.81, 12.63, 10.90, *10*.86 = *11.96*


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## zbyxzh (Apr 21, 2012)

WOOOOOO!!!
Please tell me it's on video


----------



## TanLaiChen (Apr 21, 2012)

4month he didn't competition.....now....already improve alot......congratulation Michal!!!!!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 21, 2012)

Wtffffffffff. This is starting to get close to my 2h average.


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 21, 2012)

Am I just crazy or is this a new WR? You'd think the WCA would be faster at updating...

Anyway, congrats to Michał!


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## aronpm (Apr 21, 2012)

monkeytherat said:


> Am I just crazy or is this a new WR? You'd think the WCA would be faster at updating...
> 
> Anyway, congrats to Michał!


 
...

you realise this happened today, right?

and that the comp is still going?


----------



## monkeytherat (Apr 21, 2012)

Actually no. Thank you for that! I feel stupid now


----------



## Mossar (Apr 21, 2012)

It's not the end.

OH Finals: M. Pleskowicz: 12.67 o.0

12.15	14.53	13.27	12.58	10.77	= 12.67


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 21, 2012)

WR again

12.15, (14.53), 13.27, 12.58, (10.77) = 12.67


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 21, 2012)

Insanity..........


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow. two sub-11s is also very good.


----------



## Mossar (Apr 21, 2012)

6.11 single TH. You know Who.

Also 18/25, 21/25, 19/25 multiBLD of Marcin Kowalczyk.


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 21, 2012)

What, a competition with 3 rounds of multiBLD 

Fullstep 6.11?


----------



## brunovervoort (Apr 21, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> What, a competition with 3 rounds of multiBLD


 
I don't think 3 rounds, but 3 attempts in 1 or 2 rounds.
3 rounds would mean 3 hours, which is a lot for a comp for MBLD.


----------



## Julian (Apr 21, 2012)

brunovervoort said:


> I don't think 3 rounds, but 3 attempts in 1 or 2 rounds.
> 3 rounds would mean 3 hours, which is a lot for a comp for MBLD.


But Marcin tried 25 cubes each time, and his attempts aren't less than 50 minutes. So, I expect there were indeed 3 hours of MBLD.

EDIT: .9 off the record is ridiculous. 6.11 is also awesome!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 21, 2012)

Who got the 6.11?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 21, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Who got the 6.11?


 
Michal, I would assume.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 21, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Michal, I would assume.


 
Just verifying ^_^


----------



## jla (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats to Michal for WR!


----------



## Aria97 (Apr 21, 2012)

yeah I agree! He is insane!


----------



## Paris (Apr 22, 2012)

pretty damn fasst 

I've got both his wr avg's in oh and i will upload them later  now is time for some sleep


----------



## wochuy91 (Apr 22, 2012)

??? New WR avg 3x3


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 22, 2012)

wochuy91 said:


> ??? New WR avg 3x3


 
What?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 22, 2012)

and @ The Final with 12.67  Congrats Plesski Octopus ;D

You will be The first with sub 11 avg @ Onehanded, Go for it babe.


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2012)

Craziness >.<


----------



## antros (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 22, 2012)

antros said:


>



^Great quality video. 
Michal is insane, I can't even average that on 2 hands. :/


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 22, 2012)

Andreaillest said:


> ^Great quality video.



Really nice quality :tu

Much more interesting to watch when it is so good quality


----------



## Paris (Apr 22, 2012)

cheers


----------

